# Sideways pics



## matthat (28 Feb 2013)

Hi, I've uploaded a couple of pics over last couple of days and i cannot make them the right way!! If i save them on phone or laptop the wrong they still upload sideways! any suggestions?? Here is an example cheers


----------



## bianchi1 (28 Feb 2013)

Screen grab, rotate and crop works..


----------



## matthat (28 Feb 2013)

OK cheers i'll try that next time!! Thought i'd tried the crop feature correctly!!


----------



## matthat (28 Feb 2013)

Apologies if seem thick! I thought i was fairly computer literate but where is screen grab icon! I'm using chrome if that makes any difference!!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2013)

If you are using Windows, just load it into Paint, and use Image, Flip/Rotate, Rotate by angle (do 90 degrees enough times to get it looking right, rather than trying to work out what to select).


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Feb 2013)

my prob is this site wont accept pics of mine larger than 800x600, which apart from being very small anyway, means they also wont accept 600x800 portrait photos, being taller than 600 pixels..?

stu


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> my prob is this site wont accept pics of mine larger than 800x600, which apart from being very small anyway, means they also wont accept 600x800 portrait photos, being taller than 600 pixels..?
> 
> stu


 
The site _should_ accept larger pixel sized images and then just auto-resize them on upload. However there is a physical _file size_ limit, so for an example image, what file size in kb/MB is it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Mar 2013)

testing this one then...


----------



## Shaun (1 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> testing this one then...


 
Looks fine to me.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Mar 2013)

Nah - it's leaning over on mine.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Nah - it's leaning over on mine.


Mine too - WTF!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Mar 2013)




----------

